# 30" deep ... Kessil, AI or Radion



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

AI prime and Kessil 160 are , arguably equal..
Radion is 2x the power of both...

Kessil 360 in the amount needed for coverage (more than 2) is overkill.

my votes:
AI-Prime fw (she like white??) x4 (center brace?)
Radion
Kessil (or alternates like Aquaticlife HALO's)

all of them have "sweet spots" of 24" square (round).. 
That is important to avoid light spill over the f/b of the tank..

4 160's would work but more expensive and controller extra. Limited spectrum adjustments..
Light Spread/Coverage



> A160WE will cover a 12” - 24” area, at a height of 12” - 24” off the surface of the water respectively
> Emitting a spectrum range of 6,000K to 9,000K


note:


> Power Output
> 
> With a spread of 24" x 24", the AI Prime® Freshwater has a peak PAR of 86µMol at a depth of 24 inches,


you will be overlapping them so PAR increases so even at 30" depth you "should" have more than enough PAR..
not blistering high.. but in the 30-40 range estimate..

you can bring it down a bit from 8" to make up for it..

a bit dated (150's)
http://wwww.kessil.com/aquarium/calculator.php

Recommends 4 for fish/fowler only.. so like fw..


----------



## Spyro (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi Jeff

Many thanks for the information, that's very useful.

I'll leave out the kessils, sounds like the 360 is overkill and the 160 same as the primes (but more costly)
.
4 AI primes are about the same cost as 3 Radions but would would have a nicer look. So I'm leaning towards that solution. 

Thanks
S


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Spyro said:


> Hi Jeff
> 
> Many thanks for the information, that's very useful.
> 
> ...


Another item of note - the AI Prime HD arm mounts are around $30 where as the Radion mounts are $89. To get the Radions to work nicely I have read the $100 reef link module is almost required wher the AI Prime HD comes fully ready to communicate - no additional cost.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

As someone who owned a radion xr15fw the whole 24" radius coverage is wishful thinking. More like 18" to be decent.

I would just buy a 5ft ATI sunpower and call it a day.

Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiwdahc (Oct 15, 2015)

Here are 2 images of my 24" depth corner tank. It has two Kessil A360WE Tuna Suns on it. I think these would work great for your depth.


----------

